# Uncured hay that freezes....what will happen?



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Hello everybody....hope all is well.

I have a coastal Bermuda patch that has enough grass present to justify baling it considering our local hay prices.

Our first freeze is forecast for this coming Wednesday (forecast to drop to 29 for a couple hours). If I cut tomorrow, there is no way that this grass will be cured before that freeze arrives. My question is what will happen to this hay if it freezes before its fully cured?

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It will be ruined! I'll give $10 per 1000# rd bale.

Seriously I think the hay will be fine if cut before it gets to 32°F.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> It will be ruined! I'll give $10 per 1000# rd bale.
> 
> Seriously I think the hay will be fine if cut before it gets to 32°F.


That's what I was thinking too...should be able to cut it before the freeze comes.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cut hay all the time after it freezes. It freeze dries the hay so time to baling is greatly reduced. If your worried about nitrates wait about a week ten days than cut. A lot of years i take my second cut after killing frost. Sometimes the only way to get it dry later in the year.


----------



## Monsenhay (Jan 13, 2018)

I cut 15 acres of 75% alfalfa 25% orchard yesterday in southern Wisconsin. We'll see if it dries or if I have to wrap it


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

No snow in southern WI?

I would really like to take a cutting on 10 acres but afraid I'd track it up. We had rain to make soybean harvest a mess.

I'm wondering if there is going to be a market for wrapped, I have no animals to feed.


----------



## Monsenhay (Jan 13, 2018)

It snowed I let it melt it was cold I just decided I better try it. I got beef cows they will eat it so I'm not worried


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I gave up on dry but would like to wrap more but were so saturated here that I need time for ground to settle or freeze so I can get on it.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Did 3rd cut orchardgrass 3 weeks in rounds and it kept at 27%, , figured because it had been dried from frost and there was no sap or plant/stem moisture left. Baled some much thicker 3rd cut orchard grass last week before the snow and it still had green, non cured leaves at around 33%, those bales I had to feed right away, after 5 days they went to junk and I still have few I can't use.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is link to a video I made about the wet hay.


----------

